# Wading the Muskegon from Croton dam



## JJJSDAD (May 16, 2007)

I need help in wading conditions on the Muskegon River at the public access areas from Croton Dam to Newaygo and what are the best flies. I will be fishing only mornings. PM welcomed


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

The water's down, should be able to see the rocks.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

The Muskegon is wadeable in that area but I take a swim almost every time I wade it below Croton.

Some big rocks make for tricky wading. There are also some slick areas.

It gets tricky about 1/3 mile below the bridge. The shore is tree choked and the middle is somewhat deep (I'm 6'1")

It is wadeable but a wading staff is a good idea. I have fished the Muskegon about 7 times this summer and got wet 4 times.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> The Muskegon is wadeable in that area but I take a swim almost every time I wade it below Croton.
> 
> Some big rocks make for tricky wading. There are also some slick areas.
> 
> ...


 LOL.

Don't feel bad those bowling ball size slippery rocks get me too.

I think I've unintentionally gone swimming in the PM more than any other river


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

It is a big river. If you can, you're much better off floating. I will be up there the third or last weekend of the month if ya want to canoe it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry to jump off track here, but I plan on floating this stretch this year with my kayak and switch rod if possible. Is there any type of shuttle service available near the Croton area?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Alaskagan said:


> Sorry to jump off track here, but I plan on floating this stretch this year with my kayak and switch rod if possible. Is there any type of shuttle service available near the Croton area?


 There is a canoe livery at Croton dam, they will spot you.


----------



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Right on... That'll make life easier.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

The HillTop store at Elm and M82 provides that service also.


----------

